# Who are the most handsome guys in mma?



## ag8416 (Apr 8, 2007)

my top 5:

1. bj penn
2. lyoto machida
3. gsp (his gluteus maximus look super muscular)
4. frank mir
5. rojer huerta (u can see through his shorts that he is hung)


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

that would be Matt Wiman


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL @ that list


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

ag8416 said:


> my top 5:
> 
> 1. bj penn
> 2. lyoto machida
> ...


Why isn't Handsome Matt Wiman on this list!?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If it's all time and not just current fighters, there's no competition for Mikey Burnett.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

olaf alfonso


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Butterbean <3


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva - beautiful and gentle face.
Forrest Griffin and Joe Lauzon - lovely ears.
Antonio Silva and Tito Ortiz - perfect head size and shape. 
Giant Silva - drop dead gorgeous, in that model way.
Zuluzinho - the perfect bod.

But I think the one guy that has it all is Matt Lindland. They say he's killed 10 ladies just by walking by and winking.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> olaf alfonso


LMAO.......




I'm gonna go hetro sexual and say none, I imagine GSP gets the most VAG but thats as close as Im coming to calling someguy handsome....:thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Edit: Actually, he looks like Adonis compared to...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not really anyone outside of Roger Huerta...

MMA fighters are ugly...

Oh and Shogun ain't too bad.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Fit Murr

Huerta

GSP


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Lyoto Machida of course and after that comes a big big hole :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chris "cyborg" Santos. That dude is hot.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I hear this Sexyama dude is somewhat handsome but who knows. 





:thumb02:



edit: now I feel compelled to make a list.


Shogun's definitely handsome and was a former model.
Akiyama was a playboy model.
GSP has the biggest female fanbase in the sport.
I think Mousasi's pretty stylish.
Demian Maia sort of has a Bruce-Lee look going for him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Chris "cyborg" Santos. That dude is hot.


 
LMAO....and in Playboy....YIKES!!!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I hear this Sexyama dude is somewhat handsome but who knows.


He's a whole different level and should never be mentioned alongside mere mortals.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Zulu.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you gay.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Never again do I want to open a thread that mentions Roger Huerta being hung.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

This thread fails without pics BTW.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Chileandude said:


> This thread fails without pics BTW.


HOT

My top 10, in no particular order:

GSP (just as gifted as Huerta, from what I can tell)
Fit Mir
Huerta
Lucio Linares (watching him walk out to the stage at the weighins, I went DAAAAAAMMMNN! Muevelo papi!)
Jon Fitch (smokin)
Randy
Forrest
Arlovski, in any state of hairiness
Shogun
Ryan Bader (that "derrrrrrrr" look he gets makes him hotter, for some reason)


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Chieck Kongo is, like, super muscly and Ben Henderson has dreamy hair! OMG so handesome! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Roy Nelson yet!


----------

